# So Guess what I heard..CWD..



## STEELCHASER5150 (Aug 23, 2006)

bersh said:


> I also heard that Jimmy Hoffa's remains are buried somewhere in the Silverdome.


 You mean UNDER.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

STEELCHASER5150 said:


> You mean UNDER.


so you know he,s under there???? duck the black choppers are on the way:yikes:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is great, so the people who disapprove of the job Humphreys/Charters and company are doing automatically get grouped in the tin foil hat gang, cute.

There is a saying, 'absolute power corrupts absolutely'. 

The NRC has to be held accountable to others besides the DNR and Dept of Ag. The political appointment arrangement is down right stupid. Look at the experience in wildlife matters of these committee members, what a joke.

Those of you who are satisfied with the status quo, great I'm glad you're happy. There might come a time that these people do something you are not happy with, maybe then you too will want to hold their feet to the fire. I will continue to stay in contact with my state rep and senator. This is more than baiting (I don't bait) its about mismanagement and bureaucrats who think they are untouchable.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

MSP Poster said:


> Being that I am a Coasite, I talk with the local Law Dogs often. I was speaking to one of them yesterday about deer hunting. And he told me that ....Just thought I would pass it on.


"this has been coming, its all the DNR wants and Car Insurance companies wants."

"I've been hearing the same thing,..." 

"I read somewhere in here that the CWD "outbreak" opens the DNR up to alot of federal money..."

"heard the same thing come from someone on the bob bauer show..."

Can someone please say, "bar talk"? 
Sayeth the weary prosecutor, "you got nothin'".


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Humphreys and Charters have a PR disaster on their hands and neither one can do much about it.


:lol:

Dream on. I can assure you, angst about about angry deer baiters does not make Director Humphries' top ten worry list.


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

You know one thing that I love about living in America is? Is that if there is something wrong with the powers that be we have the power to change it( to a certain extent). If you guys dont like what has happened/ happening, then what are you doing to try to change it? Yes it may take time but i havent heard of one case where somebody has actually tried to do anything about it. All I have heared is a bunch of 1st graders whining that someone pissed in their cheerios!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dream on. I can assure you, angst about about angry deer baiters does not make Director Humphries' top ten worry list.


I've been reading your posts on this board for over a year, quite entertaining. You are right about the baiting issue wont be on her top ten list, the state senate will give her other things to think about. And as for angst from angry baiters, not me, I hunt over food plots. But I welcome the baiters angst if it helps fix a broken mismanaged bureaucracy. No dreamin' here pal...

To thekoch, my elected officials hear from me regularly. I encourage others to have dialogue with the people who work for us.


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

To thekoch, my elected officials hear from me regularly. I encourage others to have dialogue with the people who work for us.[/quote]


You are the first person that I have heard of that has done anything.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Koch, I'm a big fan of "We The People" and our country's 230+ year experiment of self government. If someone has a problem they need to hammer on their elected officials, "early and often".


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

solohunter said:


> duck the black choppers are on the way:yikes:


I'm one of the few that have seen them and lived to talk about it.:tdo12: 
This is the first year I didn't purchase a hunting license in like 25 years. I'm tired of the BS.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

thekoch said:


> You know one thing that I love about living in America is? Is that if there is something wrong with the powers that be we have the power to change it( to a certain extent). If you guys dont like what has happened/ happening, then what are you doing to try to change it? Yes it may take time but i havent heard of one case where somebody has actually tried to do anything about it. All I have heared is a bunch of 1st graders whining that someone pissed in their cheerios!


If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> "this has been coming, its all the DNR wants and Car Insurance companies wants."
> 
> "I've been hearing the same thing,..."
> 
> ...


It's got just as much credibiliity as the conversations with the high ranking dnr personel we hear about from the qdmers all the time on obr and eab being right around the corner.:lol::lol:


----------

